# Is Mika sick?



## darcmana (May 10, 2015)

I've had Mika (yellow) for a month now and noticed spots missing from her head and wings since the other day. Is she molting? What do I do? Those are all of her feathers. My other parakeet Cloud (blue) isn't losing his feathers.

New budgie mommy... Please help!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

It's rather difficult to clearly see the pictures of Mika.

How many days has it been since her feathers looked normal?
Has Cloud been plucking her feathers or has she been overpreening?
How old is your budgie? 
Has she been through a molt before?
What kind of diet are your budgies eating at this time?

It's difficult to say what the cause of this excessive loss is so please provide as much background information as you can as that will be very helpful.

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/104927-miserable-molting.html

Inactive, undersized and/or diseased follicles are common causes of baldness. 
Vitamin A deficiency can case a patchy feather loss. Patchy feather loss can also be caused by ringworms.

Feather mites or feather lice can also cause feather loss.

For an accurate diagnosis and treatment, I would advise you to take your budgie in to your Avian Vet for a check-up to ensure there are no underlying deficiencies or health issues causing the problem.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/55420-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums! :wave: I agree with FaeryBee's advice, as long as you are unsure and there are so many feathers lost, it doesn't hurt to take her to the vet for a proper diagnosis. It could be just a really heavy moult, or a bad illness or condition, so it's best to get it checked out right away. 

Both Cloud and Mika look gorgeous and I hope to see more of them soon!
Please feel free to ask about anything else you're unsure of


----------

